# [SOLVED] BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)



## BostonBob

Been watching some of the other posts after getting the dreaded BOSD.

If you are willing, please advise. 

Diagnostics: (if I followed the other threads accurately) are:

System:
OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
System Manufacturer	HP-Pavilion
System Model	NJ062AA-ABA m9650f
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, 2668 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 5.05, 3/6/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6001.18000"
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	1.99 GB
Available Physical Memory	3.64 GB
Total Virtual Memory	6.29 GB
Available Virtual Memory	3.67 GB
Page File Space	500 MB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

Checked the temperatures with SIW:
<Screen print in first attached file>

Started the verifier and it BSODs on start up.
<Zipped files in second attached file>

Did the Debugging tools and got: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
--Ran !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn 

I had uploaded the maximum of the two files so I am pasting (sorry)...


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c13000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01dd8db0
Debug session time: Thu May  7 22:03:08.385 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:49.154
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffffa6001b1e180, 6}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffffa6001b1e180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000006, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`005af9a8 fffff800`01cb7311 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`01b1e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`005af9b0 fffff800`01c6118a : fffff800`021583c0 fffffa60`005afad0 fffffa60`005afb20 fffff800`021583c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffffa60`005af9f0 fffff800`02135d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000004`fc8191a0 00000000`00000000 00000004`fc81c98f : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffffa60`005afa20 fffff800`01c68ded : 00000000`28fb346c fffffa80`020c9e50 fffffa60`005afac0 00000000`0000000c : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffffa60`005afa50 fffff800`01c8893b : fffff800`01dd9b40 fffff800`01d8cb00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`051c24c0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffffa60`005afbe0 fffff800`01c88b2c : 00000000`00000000 fffff6fd`30002308 fffffa80`00000003 fffff800`01c5bcb1 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0xcb
fffffa60`005afc10 fffff800`01c5be8a : 00000000`0001f000 00000000`00000041 fffff6fd`30002308 00000000`0001f000 : nt!KeFlushTb+0x30
fffffa60`005afc40 fffff800`01c5b742 : 00000000`00000078 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000041 fffff800`0081af20 : nt!MiMapPagesForZeroPageThread+0x13a
fffffa60`005afc80 fffff800`020549ae : 53905390`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`01d87d00 fffff800`020a3000 : nt!MmZeroPageThread+0x362
fffffa60`005afd20 fffff800`01e8bfd3 : 233c233c`bcb6bcb6 fffff800`01ca1809 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000286 : nt!Phase1Initialization+0xe
fffffa60`005afd50 fffff800`01ca1816 : fffff800`01d87680 fffffa80`051c24c0 fffff800`01d8cb80 fffff800`0081af20 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`005afd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000008 rbx=fffff80001d87680 rcx=0000000000000101
rdx=0000000000000019 rsi=0000000000002711 rdi=fffffa80051c24c0
rip=fffff80001c67650 rsp=fffffa60005af9a8 rbp=fffffa60005afa50
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa6001b1e180 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff80001d8d4c0 r12=fffffa80020c9e50 r13=0000000000000078
r14=fffffa8005100c00 r15=0000000000000080
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01c67650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`005af9b0=0000000000000101
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`005af9a8 fffff800`01cb7311 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`01b1e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`005af9b0 fffff800`01c6118a : fffff800`021583c0 fffffa60`005afad0 fffffa60`005afb20 fffff800`021583c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffffa60`005af9f0 fffff800`02135d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000004`fc8191a0 00000000`00000000 00000004`fc81c98f : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffffa60`005afa20 fffff800`01c68ded : 00000000`28fb346c fffffa80`020c9e50 fffffa60`005afac0 00000000`0000000c : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffffa60`005afa50 fffff800`01c8893b : fffff800`01dd9b40 fffff800`01d8cb00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`051c24c0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`005afa50)
fffffa60`005afbe0 fffff800`01c88b2c : 00000000`00000000 fffff6fd`30002308 fffffa80`00000003 fffff800`01c5bcb1 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0xcb
fffffa60`005afc10 fffff800`01c5be8a : 00000000`0001f000 00000000`00000041 fffff6fd`30002308 00000000`0001f000 : nt!KeFlushTb+0x30
fffffa60`005afc40 fffff800`01c5b742 : 00000000`00000078 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000041 fffff800`0081af20 : nt!MiMapPagesForZeroPageThread+0x13a
fffffa60`005afc80 fffff800`020549ae : 53905390`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`01d87d00 fffff800`020a3000 : nt!MmZeroPageThread+0x362
fffffa60`005afd20 fffff800`01e8bfd3 : 233c233c`bcb6bcb6 fffff800`01ca1809 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000286 : nt!Phase1Initialization+0xe
fffffa60`005afd50 fffff800`01ca1816 : fffff800`01d87680 fffffa80`051c24c0 fffff800`01d8cb80 fffff800`0081af20 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`005afd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c13000 fffff800`0212b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 20:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`0212b000 fffff800`02171000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 01:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`00391000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 21:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 00:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006d1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 22:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 00:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00616000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00616000 fffffa60`00643000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 01:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00643000 fffffa60`00657000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00657000 fffffa60`006b4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Oct 16 21:56:35 2008 (48F7FEE3)
fffffa60`006b4000 fffffa60`00766000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 23:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00766000 fffffa60`007cc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007cc000 fffffa60`007e9000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`00806000 fffffa60`008e0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e0000 fffffa60`008ee000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ee000 fffffa60`00944000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jul 04 00:03:08 2008 (486DAF0C)
fffffa60`00944000 fffffa60`0094d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00957000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00957000 fffffa60`00987000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00987000 fffffa60`0099c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009b0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009c3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009c3000 fffffa60`009e8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009e8000 fffffa60`009fc000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Aug 19 14:20:36 2008 (48AB1D04)
fffffa60`00a04000 fffffa60`00b20000   iastor   iastor.sys   Mon Nov 03 20:08:23 2008 (490FAE97)
fffffa60`00b20000 fffffa60`00b3c000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Dec 18 06:30:19 2008 (494A425B)
fffffa60`00b3c000 fffffa60`00b6a000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b6a000 fffffa60`00bb0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 23:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00bb0000 fffffa60`00bc4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00bc4000 fffffa60`00be7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00be7000 fffffa60`00bf8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 23:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00c0b000 fffffa60`00c72000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Wed Aug 27 23:39:17 2008 (48B62BF5)
fffffa60`00c72000 fffffa60`00cf7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00cf7000 fffffa60`00d47000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00d47000 fffffa60`00d9f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d9f000 fffffa60`00de6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00de6000 fffffa60`00dfa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`00e05000 fffffa60`00fc8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fc8000 fffffa60`00ff4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00ff4000 fffffa60`00fff000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 23:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 01:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011e1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`011ef000 fffffa60`011f8000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 00:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`01207000 fffffa60`0138b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138b000 fffffa60`013cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013cf000 fffffa60`013d7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 19:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d7000 fffffa60`013e9000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 23:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013e9000 fffffa60`013f1000   dlkmdldr dlkmdldr.sys Wed Sep 17 12:35:49 2008 (48D13FF5)
fffffa60`013f1000 fffffa60`013fb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02800000 fffffa60`0281c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0281c000 fffffa60`02831000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02831000 fffffa60`02843000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`02843000 fffffa60`0284e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0284e000 fffffa60`0285c000   point64k point64k.sys Thu Dec 04 03:47:58 2008 (4937A74E)
fffffa60`0285c000 fffffa60`0286a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0286a000 fffffa60`02904000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`02923000 fffffa60`0292f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`0292f000 fffffa60`02938000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02938000 fffffa60`0294b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 23:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0294b000 fffffa60`02969000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02969000 fffffa60`02981000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02981000 fffffa60`02993000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02993000 fffffa60`0299f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0299f000 fffffa60`029d3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`029d3000 fffffa60`029de000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`029de000 fffffa60`029ee000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`029ee000 fffffa60`029fc000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c07b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`02c09000 fffffa60`03516080   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jan 07 15:24:32 2009 (49651D90)
fffffa60`03517000 fffffa60`035b9000   dlkmd    dlkmd.sys    Thu Oct 16 12:02:36 2008 (48F773AC)
fffffa60`035b9000 fffffa60`035ea000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035fa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03604000 fffffa60`036e3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 20:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`036e3000 fffffa60`036f2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`036f2000 fffffa60`0373f000   e1y60x64 e1y60x64.sys Fri Nov 21 11:52:13 2008 (4926F54D)
fffffa60`0373f000 fffffa60`0374b000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0374b000 fffffa60`03791000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03791000 fffffa60`037a2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`037a2000 fffffa60`037b5000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 17:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`037b5000 fffffa60`037c2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`037c2000 fffffa60`037e5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`037e5000 fffffa60`037f1000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`037f1000 fffffa60`037ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03805000 fffffa60`03928000   athrx    athrx.sys    Thu Sep 18 19:39:48 2008 (48D2F4D4)
fffffa60`03928000 fffffa60`03939a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`0393a000 fffffa60`03949f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0394a000 fffffa60`03966000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03966000 fffffa60`0399e000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`0399e000 fffffa60`039fb000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`039fb000 fffffa60`039fc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`04400000 fffffa60`04409000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Wed Aug 15 03:45:30 2007 (46C2BD2A)
fffffa60`0440d000 fffffa60`0445a000   SYMTDI   SYMTDI.SYS   Fri Aug 22 18:52:20 2008 (48AF5134)
fffffa60`0445a000 fffffa60`04490000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Aug 04 18:31:51 2008 (48979167)
fffffa60`04490000 fffffa60`0449c000   SYMREDRV SYMREDRV.SYS Fri Aug 22 18:53:01 2008 (48AF515D)
fffffa60`0449c000 fffffa60`044a5000   SYMDNS   SYMDNS.SYS   Fri Aug 22 18:52:23 2008 (48AF5137)
fffffa60`044a5000 fffffa60`044b3000   SYMNDISV SYMNDISV.SYS Fri Aug 22 18:55:32 2008 (48AF51F4)
fffffa60`044b3000 fffffa60`044d9000   SYMFW    SYMFW.SYS    Fri Aug 22 18:52:48 2008 (48AF5150)
fffffa60`044d9000 fffffa60`044f4000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`044f4000 fffffa60`04561000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04561000 fffffa60`045a5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`045a5000 fffffa60`045c3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 20:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`045c3000 fffffa60`045ce000   SymIMv   SymIMv.sys   Tue Aug 05 21:01:46 2008 (4899060A)
fffffa60`045ce000 fffffa60`045dd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`045dd000 fffffa60`045f8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04600000 fffffa60`04609000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0460a000 fffffa60`047a9b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Feb 11 06:39:19 2009 (4992C6F7)
fffffa60`047aa000 fffffa60`047e5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`047e5000 fffffa60`047ea180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`047eb000 fffffa60`047f5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 23:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`047f5000 fffffa60`047fe000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04800000 fffffa60`0480a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0480f000 fffffa60`0485d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 23:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0485d000 fffffa60`04869000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04869000 fffffa60`048cf000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Wed Jan 21 19:52:02 2009 (4977D142)
fffffa60`048cf000 fffffa60`04945000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Feb 06 13:39:27 2009 (498C91EF)
fffffa60`04945000 fffffa60`04969000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Feb 06 13:39:27 2009 (498C91EF)
fffffa60`04969000 fffffa60`04986000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04986000 fffffa60`049f4000   ccHPx64  ccHPx64.sys  Mon Aug 25 19:07:16 2008 (48B34934)
fffffa60`049f4000 fffffa60`049f5e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`049f6000 fffffa60`049ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`04c08000 fffffa60`04d24000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Mon Nov 03 20:08:23 2008 (490FAE97)
fffffa60`04d24000 fffffa60`04d30000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04d30000 fffffa60`04d43000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04d43000 fffffa60`04d65000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 23:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04d65000 fffffa60`04d79000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04d79000 fffffa60`04dad000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 21:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`04dad000 fffffa60`04db8000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`04db8000 fffffa60`04dd0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04dd0000 fffffa60`04dec000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`08e05000 fffffa60`08ea0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08ea0000 fffffa60`08ec8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 23:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`08ec8000 fffffa60`08ee6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 23:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`08ee6000 fffffa60`08f00000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08f00000 fffffa60`08f27000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 23:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08f27000 fffffa60`08f4f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 23:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08f4f000 fffffa60`08f98000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 20:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`08f98000 fffffa60`08fb7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 23:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`08fb7000 fffffa60`08fe8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09001000 fffffa60`09095000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 21:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`09095000 fffffa60`0914b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 06:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0914b000 fffffa60`09156000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 08:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`09156000 fffffa60`09165000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`09165000 fffffa60`09185000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`09185000 fffffa60`0919b000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0919b000 fffffa60`091c6000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 08:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`091c6000 fffffa60`091eb000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Thu Feb 12 17:41:48 2009 (4994B3BC)
fffffa60`0a200000 fffffa60`0a20b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0a20f000 fffffa60`0a28d000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Tue Aug 19 14:18:05 2008 (48AB1C6D)
fffffa60`0a28d000 fffffa60`0a3f6000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Thu Feb 12 17:43:23 2009 (4994B41B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`091c6000 fffffa60`091eb000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a28d000 fffffa60`0a3f6000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011e1000 fffffa60`011ef000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02807000 fffffa60`02923000   dump_iaStor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04600000 fffffa60`0460a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm Unknown_Module
start             end                 module name


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Hi - 

Please re-run the batch script and include ALL files found in the TSF_Vista_Support folder.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Thanks . . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Thank you for your timely response!

Files attached.

I was making the health report and I got the dreaded 'Vista freeze/hang' that has been happening periodically as well. A week ago I disabled the card reader thinking that it was that driver after finding an event in the event viewer. There are other devices that use that same driver but I didn't disable them--would have if I was more sure.

Also use a wireless mouse and keyboard.

Please advise and thank you for your time!

Bob


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Please upload the memory.dmp file to a place such as http://www.Box.net and then share it with us here (and post the link). That way we can get into the full file and see what else is causing your processor to hang.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Got a sufficient size folder at www.Box.net and put one crash dump (oldest) and three more recent minidumps. I would have put a more recent 'memory.dmp' if I knew how to get it to do that reliably each time.

The link is: http://www.box.net/shared/4kb3ped51v (I could access it.)

My head is getting pointier---I got another hang/freeze just trying to upload a file to boxnet--if it is worth doing once, it is worth doing twice.

Please advise as this process is like conjugating irregular greek verbs---I need help to get through this.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Y'know, I never understood what conjugating a verb is - and the rest is just Greek to me! 

Seriously, you don't have to put more there unless we find that the one's there aren't enough. If your a glutton for punishment, then upload the most recent minidumps. They're much smaller than the complete dumps and they provide almost as much information.

I can access the shared files and will start an analysis of them shortly.


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

The stack of the latest minidump shows your USBport, then a spinlock starts up in ntdll.dll
While I don't grasp the concept of spinlocks, I do think that that's what's causing the processor to timeout.

We may garner more info from the complete dump - but that's really just grasping at straws.

I'll post back after reviewing my notes to see if you can use Driver Verifier to force verification of drivers that issue spinlocks (and to get lunch


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Got the memory.dmp file, that's gonna take a while to dissect.

Try running Driver Verifier with all tests EXCEPT Low Resource Simulation (the Automatic Checks, the Force IRQL Checking, and the Deadlock Detection tests are specifically aimed at SpinLock issues. Start by verifying all unsigned drivers, if that doesn't get results then we'll have to start checking more drivers.
Here's the minidump:


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\Mini051609-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01fc5db0
Debug session time: Sat May 16 13:56:42.297 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:06.894
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffffa6001963180, 2}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffffa6001963180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`034197a8 fffff800`01ea4311 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`01963180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`034197b0 fffff800`01e4e18a : fffff800`023453c0 fffff800`034198d0 fffff800`03419920 fffff800`023453c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`034197f0 fffff800`02322d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000004`e2db3cea 00000000`00000000 00000004`e2db74d9 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`03419820 fffff800`01e55ded : 00000000`205ff008 fffff800`03419850 fffffa80`0b8635c0 fffffa80`0b8635c0 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03419850 fffff800`01e936b1 : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`01f17b72 fffffa80`05562000 00000000`00000024 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`034199e0 fffff800`01e5f47b : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05562000 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x21
fffff800`03419a10 fffffa60`0375b7d8 : 00000004`dfee78c8 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000004`dfee411b : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03419a40 fffff800`01e5cbb3 : fffff800`03419ad8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : USBPORT!USBPORT_DM_TimerDpc+0x38
fffff800`03419a70 fffff800`01e5d5f5 : fffff800`03419cd0 fffffa80`0903e802 fffff800`03419cc8 fffffa60`00000010 : nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x333
fffff800`03419ca0 fffff800`01e5dd9f : 00000388`e850c78b 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000010 fffff800`01f77a80 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x295
fffff800`03419d10 fffff800`01e5ee72 : fffff800`01f74680 fffff800`01f74680 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01f79b80 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1df
fffff800`03419d80 fffff800`0202d5c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x62
fffff800`03419db0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Copy. I will try it this evening.

Previously, I checked three of the boxes in verifier while doing what jcgriff asked others to do---it does produce BSOD on my PC---and then goes into some kind of repair process that eventually allows me to logon. 

So, I will try to get educated on spinlock, do the above, see if there is a new 'Memory.dmp' or a new file in the Minidump folder that I can upload to Boxnet, and then follow-up on this post.

Thank you for your efforts!


----------



## joeten

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

hi this may shed alittle light http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinlock


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

joeten,

Thank you for the link--I had to click deep and I liked the 'dining philosophers' the best. I think I now get it in general but I will go back and look at it all again.

usasma,

I put on the verifier...
o It said I had no unsigned drivers to select so I went ahead and did what jscgriff2 says to do and selected all non-Microsoft drivers.
o Got the BSOD on reboot
o Gave *STOP 0xC4* (I am starting to pay attention some more)
o Other info: *(0x64,0x83,0xA0000000,0x1000,something off the screen, and 0xA0000)*
o Paraprasing the text that follows:
- A device driver attempted to corrupt the system and has been caught.
- ...*faulty driver on kernel stack*.
- Collecting data for crash dump...
- Initializing for crash dump...
<then nothing for 10 minutes>
o Not knowing to wait longer, I shut it off.
o Then on start, I selected start normally and it BSODd again (seems obvious now).
o Then shut off and restart and selected "Launch repair"
o Did not select System Restore
o Attempted repairs but gave screen saying couldn't repair.
o Read diagnostics and it gave the following:
StartupRepairV2
1. Autofailover
2. 6.0.6001.1800.6.0.6001.1800
3. 2
4. 665337
5. unknown
6. *BadDriver*
7. 0
8. 3
9. WrpRepair
10. 1168
OS: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale: 1033
o Looked at long list of tests all of which passed with 0x0 except the last:
* o System files integrity check and repair. Failed. Error code: 0x490
o System restore: 451342 ms*

Remark: I later googled 0x490 and it gave me:
o ERROR_NOT_FOUND; 1168 (0x490) Element not found.
o The 1168 is the same value as item 10 above.
o I absolutely don't know what was not found but I presume that it was a driver or dll or something.

o Canceled and restarted...
o Selected System Restore (I presume this cancels the verifier)
o Selected Windows Memory Diagnostics---passed both tests and logged on.

So, the machine BSODs with non-Microsoft drivers but it appears--to me--to hang before it gives me the crash dump---and that prevents an analysis of that. So either I am not waiting long enough or I don't otherwise know how to make it create the crash dump. There was no new version of memory.dmp in the windows folder and no new mini-dumps in that sub-folder. The one time that it did BSOD and give me the crash dump was on 5/7/09 and I don't remember it taking that long to do it.

The only thing I can think of is to (not tonight) do interval halving on selecting the list of unsigned drivers to including in the verifier run to narrow down at least one of the drivers that is involved in the deadlock/spinlock).

Aside: I did put the wired keyboard and mouse back on the machine and it didn't prevent the two BSODs tonight.

Please advise as you see fit and thank you for your time!

Bob


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

So after the preceding post, the machine BSODs on shutdown and gives this information: (and starting to take better notes...)

IO SYSTEM VERIFICATIO"N ERROR in jraid.sys (WDM error driver 231)
jraid.sys+36e8 FFFFFA6000B236E8

- Collecting data for crash dump...
- Initializing for crash dump...
<Nothing then happened so I left it over night and saw the same thing on the screen this morning>

Restart and BSOD then again restart and launch repair and system restore...

System Repair givess "Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically"
....all the same codes except 6. is NoRootCause

Then clicking link to view diagnostics and repair details:
Autochk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1
"Unspecificed changes to system configuration might have caused the problem"
Result: Failed. Error code 0xb7
Repair action: System files and integrity check
Result: Failed. Error code: 0x490 

Then restart successfully but...
Get Norton Error 3035,2 after installation of Norton 2009 product
Click x and it reports that it turned off AV and SpyWare
(God knows what this is besides wanting me to buy something).

Googled jraid.sys and one link says:
JRAID.SYS is related to JMicron JMB36X RAID Driver; Manufacturer: JMicron Technology Corp.; www.jmicron.com

Looked at the event view:
Event 49: volmgr: Configuring the Page file for crash dump failed. Make sure there is a page file on the boot partition and that is large enough to contain all physical memory. (I then went into Control Panel->System->Advanced System Settings->Advanced->Performance->Settings->Advanced->Virtual memory and checked "Automatically manage paging file size for all drivers" (Hope that does it!? as I don't know how to fix the error otherwise).
.. and a lot of these...
Event 1108: EventLog: The event logging service encountered an error while processing an incoming event published from Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing.

Posted this and restarted.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Checked device manager->each device->Drivers->Driver details:
o Found jraid.sys under storage controllers:
Device: JMicron JMB36XController version 1.17.45.04 with driver in C:\Windows\System32\Drivers

I will look this up more tonight.


----------



## usasma

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

You've done some great troubleshooting here. Great work! 

You can get the drivers for the JMicron stuff from the motherboard manufacturer's website. In my last build I had so much trouble with them that I disabled the JMicron stuff in the BIOS.

Try replacing the jraid.sys with the latest version from the motherboard manufacturer's site and see if that helps. Driver Verifier continues to run until you shut it off - so it's likely that the jraid.sys could be the problem (and you're just getting another error on shutdown.

This tends to support the lack of a crash dump to analyze. The jraid.sys driver is probably loading (and crashing) before the stuff to generate the crash dump has initialized.

So, if you fix the jraid.sys shutdown problem by replacing the file - you may find that you've also repaired the crash on boot.

Don't forget that we've got to turn Driver Verifier off once we've fixed the problem!


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

usasma,

Copy that. I will do that probably tonight.
-- Find new copy of jraid.sys
-- Narrow down what verifier goes after--maybe to that one driver or all but it.

In the mean time:
o Shut off automatic reboot.
o Ran a full Norton scan and fould nothing.
o Ran sfc /scannow and it BSODd. Then I ran it again and searched it:
-- Attached sfcdetails.txt regarding 'settings.ini' in Windows Sidebar (some irregular greek verb)
-- Uploaded full text, cbs.log, to: http://www.box.net/shared/4kb3ped51v
-- Have not done any googling of this yet.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Following up...
o Updated driver, JMB36X from JMicrom.com
o Restarted and got BSOD 0x7E regarding ndis.sys with crash dump completed (FINALLY!).
-- NDIS = "Network Driver Interface Specification"; driver is ndis.sys
-- 0x7e in Vista yields http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=930311&sd=RMVP
---- with a hotfix and a table of drivers that includes ndis.sys (I already have SP1 but the driver could still be bad or have been corrupted somehow)
o Restarted and was able to log in.
o Checked event viewer and got error 10016 from DistributedCOM (I don't know if it matters.)
-- "The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{9BA05972-F6A8-11CF-A442-00A0C90A8F39}
to the user Gedies-PC\Bob SID (S-1-5-21-4240338915-425185885-2641298363-1000) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool."
o Used Windbg: gave "Probably caused by : ndis.sys ( ndis+20f38 )" (I think it confirms it
o Will try to reload the driver somehow.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

Following up again...
o Used Wngdbg on minidump and solved the symbols problem
--Attached txt file of analysis: Gave 'e1y60x64.sys' as culprit (Intel (R) 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection); I think it mentioned ndis
-- Downloaded latest driver from Intel
o Shutting down for tonight and I will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## BostonBob

*Re: BSOD dreaded CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)*

After replacing jraid.sys, ndis.sys, and e1y60x64.sys (I think the last two are network related), the system seemed stable with no BSODs or freeze hangs.

Then under the category of 'looking for trouble' I set the verifier to fully check (except low resources) the replaced drivers (above) and the PC started with no BSOD.

Then I checked (with standard settings) all drivers and it BSODd.

Then I set the verifier to fully check just a subset (symantic, realtek, and nvidia)--and that's when I really got into trouble---constant BSOD 0xc4 (unknown cause)

I thought that I was down to reloading the system--it wouldn't even do a restore. 

I finally got to safe mode via F11->Advanced and shut off verifier. I did Wndbg on a crash dump and got the probable cause to be 'ntoskrnl.exe' (how scary is THAT!!!). I then restarted successfully.

The concludes my attempt to go through all the drivers and force them to be good at least for now and at least until some problem presents or reasserts itself.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## usasma

Glad to hear that it's sorted. Just to be safe, I'd uninstall your Norton and install a fresh copy. I'd also update your video drivers (just in case).

Beyond that, you seem to have fixed it. Sometimes you've gotta fix a couple of things before the real reason becomes evident in Driver Verifier.

In general, if you get a Windows core file as the cause of the error - it's likely that something else did it. If the Windows core file is that corrupted, then you'd likely see other problems with the OS before the BSOD.

Just outta curiosity - did you just replace the files, or did you install the driver package for the networking and the JMicron stuff?


----------



## BostonBob

usasma,

Thank you and joeten and jcgriff2 for being there as this is a deep end test for me.

I will update the video drivers and AV.

I went to the web sites and downloaded what I think are the latest drivers and ran the installation exe--I figured just replacing the file was replacing a problem with a problem.

If you want, you can advise me on this question:

Should I ever be able to run verifier on all drivers with, say, all the tests except low resources, and have no BSOD on restart?

Thank you for your time and thank you for being there!

Bob


----------



## usasma

Yes you should, but it's gonna be painful! 

FYI - Driver Verifier isn't 100% accurate IME. I've seen it throw errors on files that I knew were good (because I fixed them with known good files from other systems). Unfortunately on those systems we had to wipe and reinstall to get the system back to the customer before we could figure out the cause.

Also, enabling all tests and all drivers will have a huge impact on the performance of your system.

Also, there's no assurance that non-signed/non-WHQL drivers will work properly with Microsoft products - as no testing has been done. But there's a bunch of error correcting stuff built into the OS's (and the drivers) so that they won't fail - so the Driver Verifier could conceivably force a BSOD when one wouldn't occur in normal use.

Finally, there's a chance that it may BSOD on a boot driver. If so, you won't be able to get into Safe Mode or normal mode to turn Driver Verifier off. Then you'll be stuck in a BSOD loop until you can get into another environment where you can disable the Driver Verifier (through the registry).


----------



## BostonBob

usasma,

Your post gives me a decent map of VISTA driver good and evil.

As you recommended, I did go to the web site and get the latest video drivers and I did get rid of my expiring Norton and downloaded AVG NIS (per something jcgriff2 said in another recent thread)---No BSOD or freeze/hang issues to date.

So, I won't be looking for trouble with the verifier until it either comes looking for me or I know that I can survive the boot driver BSOD loop. I still might go to web sites and get the latest drivers for other major non-Microsoft things (sound) as I think that when Vista checks for those updates it doesn't appear to me to get the job done.

Trivia: In my last encounter with some kind of BSOD loop I tried to shut off the verifier by going into the recovery mode (F11 as in 'Do you want to reload the factory image?), selecting 'Advanced' (because I didn't really want to reload it), and selecting the option to run in DOS mode. I typed verifier and (thought that I had) canceled the existing settings (I thought this was the magic bullet), but when I restarted it still BSODd. So then I went in again and horsed around until I got a screen that somehow offered me 'Safe Mode' and then I was able to shut off the verifier, restart in normal mode, and get out of trouble. As you can see, I am not completely sure of how this all worked and I am glad it did----and I don't want to do it again until I am sure.

Again, thank you very much for your time!

Bob


----------



## usasma

Not a problem! I had to figure out the boot driver BSOD thing at work when I accidentally caused it on a system there.

If you can get into Safe Mode you can turn it off there, but if you can't get into Safe Mode then you're usually stuck with either running the /delete switch in an environment that can support it - or you'll have to do some off-line registry editing to stop it. Either is difficult to do, and I haven't finished a "how-to" on it yet because of the difficulties involved.

In short, it's my suggestion that you don't use Driver Verifier until you've exhausted all other options to figure out what's going on.

Good luck!


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Bob. . . 

Nice to see you got through this with such a cool head. My apologies for absence; I am away on the West Coast on personal business.

The bugcheck *0xc4* = DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
- the Driver Verifier flagged a rogue driver and will continue to do so (force 0xc4 or other BSOD) until the offensive driver is taken care of.

Here is additional info on the D/V - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post4.html

I do hope the driver is the answer here. I always thought that a 0x101 clock watchdog timeout bugcheck could relate to software and not always to CPU. 

Here is another 0x101 thread that I thought could be software related and for a time it looked that way. Things at the end pointed to hardware, but it appeared that the manufacturer may have known. 

http://www.vistax64.com/graphic-cards/192976-0x00000101-error.html

Good luck to you.

jcgriff2

.

@ *usasma* - Hi John - THANK YOU !

.


----------



## BostonBob

jcgriff2,

You and the others have helped tremendously!

The latest driver I installed was the Realtek sound driver--I had a freeze/hang while using Audacity beta where I could move the cursor but not select anything--so that is now solved as well.

In your post and links, I think that you have given me the way to get out of the dreaded kernel BSOD loop should I want to go back and retest the newly installed drivers with Verifier. I won't go looking for this trouble until it presents itself though.

So, in hindsight, I was performing some of the task of system integration on the PC that I bought. I still like the PC because I can do fractal graphics and assign different pieces of the image to lots of threads on the logical cores and watch them race each other to get done---in other words, I still like the machine and I can enjoy that you all have taught me and helped me out of a frustrating jam.

Again, you all do a great job!

Bob


----------



## BostonBob

jcgriff2, usasma,

I haven't searched through the forum to see if you all have been discussing the following so I apologize if I missed it.....

Update: 
o Last we tuned in, updated the Realtek and other drivers and no 0x101 BSODs for months but still got freeze/hangs and continually fished around for a solution.
o Nothing lasts forever...Recently I saw updated drivers (couldn't help it) and loaded them---increased freeze/hangs and started getting the dreaded 0x101 BSODs again. 
o Started fishing around again and saw posts by eots and GaryJ51 on the HP support forums.

o 'eots' suggested the 'warm boot method': Start, hit F10, enter BIOS, hit F10 and enter to save. This warms things up and loads the BIOS again. Results: No BSODs and just one freeze/hang. I was even letting the machine warm up for like 20 seconds before hitting the second F10---who knows but it didn't hurt. GOD BLESS 'eots'

GaryJ51 suggested (page 90) changing some 'Intel Storage Matrix driver, 8.8 version'. 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17412&lang=eng

Regarding this GaryJ51s suggestion, I loaded that driver and rebooted the machine without using 'eots' warm boot method. In this session, no hangs and I have done run IE, Chrome, Visual Studio. Good so far and I will report to both forums if it succeeds or fails as time progresses.

As I don't understand all this, the latest threads are at:

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board...&thread.id=895&view=by_date_ascending&page=93

Regards,
BostonBob (Boston_Bob)


----------

